# Strikeforce signs Herschel Walker



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/16258/str...old-former-nfl-pro-bowler-herschel-walker.mma

What the **** is this shit?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

47 year old...
No MMA experience.
Tae kwon do...

This guy is getting hurt in the cage!


----------



## Full Nelson (Apr 12, 2009)

If this is some stunt to create a high profile fight versus Fedor, I will lmfao at Strikeforce...


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

MatParker116 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/16258/str...old-former-nfl-pro-bowler-herschel-walker.mma
> 
> What the **** is this shit?


A way to get the attention of the people who watch NFL games on CBS to check out the Strikeforce show on Nov 7th. I don't think they have started running promos yet with their NFL coverage, but when they do it will get people to watch. You can put Walker against a sack of potatoes older football fans will have an interest to check it out.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. Ive been trying to give strikeforce the benefit of the doubt, but this is retarded. I understood when they signed the olympic wrestler with no mma experience, the guy at least has a solid wrestling backround but this is just pathetic. This is something elitexc would have done. Say what you want about the UFC, but they dont sign freak show fighters. The sign real fighters that add leditimacy to the sport. This is sad.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder what Danny Bonaduce and Rodney King are up to on November 7th. 

:dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This was a headline on ESPN earlier today. It's actually a pretty big disappointment, but I'm not exactly sure whether it's 'cause (a) Strikeforce actually signed him or (b) Walker is actually trying MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who?*

Who the heck is the guy?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Who the heck is the guy?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herschel_Walker


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stupid Me*

How could I forget I just read an article on this guy today!


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG! I used to have his card..let me see was this in 90, 91?... ahaha this is definately a "FAIL!"


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HAHAHAH Strikeforce welcomes the newest HW contender for FEDOR haha a


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Contender*

I don't think Walker will be fighting past his contract and not against Fedor!


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Walker is one of the greatest athletes the world has ever known, but at age 47 I have to question this move by both he and the organization.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

So who is gonna sign Barry Sanders? Emmit Smith? Jerome Bettis.. ? I wanna c a celeb sports death match.. Herschel vs Jose Canseco ftmfw!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> So who is gonna sign Barry Sanders? Emmit Smith? Jerome Bettis.. ? I wanna c a celeb sports death match.. Herschel vs Jose Canseco ftmfw!


I hear that Dustin Diamond is a free agent.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I hear that Dustin Diamond is a free agent.


Screw screech, if they are gonna do freakshows I want to see Pauly Shore vs Carrot Top, make this happen and I will never ask for anything again.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...He's much too old. Obvious he needs money. He was a great running back in football. That was then...this is now. I wish him luck but the bus is moving too fast...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Screw screech, if they are gonna do freakshows I want to see Pauly Shore vs Carrot Top, make this happen and I will never ask for anything again.


Thats a mismatch bruddah, have you seen Carrot Top lately? The dude is yoked. lmao,


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He'll sell a couple of PPV buys.

I guess.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Herschel isn't doing too badly afterall!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, we dug up this thread eh? Funny to see some of you guy's reactions though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It would probably be better for him though to step up the competition. Well it would also be smart for Strikeforce. Herschel is just going with the flow.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He looks to be a seriously powerful guy - I was surprised how effortlessly he slammed Carson and hurt him with his punches. He's out of a good camp with serious fighters to train with, not bad for a 48 year old!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he and Randy are two guys who age very slowly obviously. I think Dan Henderson just joined their ranks as well considering the title he just took. Old guys aren't to be underestimated.


----------

